# How difficult is it to get a kid admitted in local Singapore schools for expats?



## lisathai9354 (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi folks, 

I am new to this community, and I want to know about the admission procedures for a kid in Singapore Schools. I want my kid to get admitted in a good international school, which is equipped with all the facilities and can help him in getting a job or admission in future as well.


----------

